# High Nitrates Planted Tank



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

I recently got more plants for my tank and I put in root tabs. My nitrates are very high. Ammonia is zero. Could it have to do with that? Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, how many did you put in? Could also be your feeding habits, nitrates in your water source, ......


----------



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

I put in six new kinds and I already had three.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

think (and excuse me if wrong) jrm83 wondered how many root tabs(most ferts are Nitrate rich(hence heavy water changes with ferts) )


----------



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

To me your better off just letting natural waste creating needed nutrients all I add to my 65G planted is iron sup, mineral/vitamin sup and a carbon sup every two weeks and that's it. I let the fish waste do the rest, and my plants go crazy. Plus my nitrates have never gotten above 5 ppm.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

bigcountry10 said:


> To me your better off just letting natural waste creating needed nutrients all I add to my 65G planted is iron sup, mineral/vitamin sup and a carbon sup every two weeks and that's it. I let the fish waste do the rest, and my plants go crazy. Plus my nitrates have never gotten above 5 ppm.


lol, doing all you do doesn't sound too natural.

Root tabs is fine but you can add too many. They can/will cause a rise in nitrates. It will reduce after a week or two. Do at least a 50% water change weekly until it gets back to where it was.


----------



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

I put in two root tabs. I have a 20 gallon tank. Thanks for all your input!


----------



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

hey Im just going according to the FDA's definition of natural ok. : )


----------

